# gloves......



## budroe69moni (Oct 6, 2002)

just curious.......
anyone use gloves while climbing?????
if so, what kind????
budroe


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 6, 2002)

i don't feel safe wearing them when climbing cause i can't feel the tree


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 6, 2002)

Personally, I never liked wearing gloves. I've tried several types, the closest I ever got to using any were the fingerless type. But that's a personal preference I think. If calluses on your hands bother you (or your wife/girlfriend), you need to wear gloves. I've been through several periods where gloves were mandatory.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 6, 2002)

Up here in WI, during the winter, it's nice to have gloves to break the icicles off your thingy after potty break. Plus you have to have them to stay warm once it gets down around 40F, or colder. Otherwise I don't wear them.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 6, 2002)

Long ascents I wear the yellow sticky cloves. Rough barked trees like honey locust I like them. i bleed less that way.

Those polly pro gloves keep my hands warm to about 30 degrees.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2002)

I wear roper leather gloves.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 6, 2002)

I like the Atlas (Dipped) rubber palm gloves. And usually wear the thin, similar, cheap ones- from Wonder Glove or Northern Tool. $1.00 or so per pr. They provide great grip for rope or tree climbing. Not the best for lowering, but I like to do a lot of my own lowering, great control, and frees up a gman.

The trad logger's glove, White Ox, are what I used for 25 yrs, dont much like them anymore, but they are great for lowering and in cool weather.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 6, 2002)

Many years ago I was convinced to start wearing gloves by my girlfriend. I was rubbing her back and she flinched away and told me in a non-negotiable tone that if I EVER expected to touch her again, I would start to wear gloves. Bought some on the way to work the next AM.

I really like the Smurf Gloves. REally cheap and I can still feel the tree. I can tie knots with the gloves on too. Since they are so sticky I don't have to put the death grip on the rope when ascending. Also, I can lighten my grip on the handsaw.

In the winter I wear the XLs with a pair of light weight poly pro glove liners inside. this combo keeps my hands pretty warm, maybe to about 15 degrees. Then I'll put on cheap ski gloves or some thicker fleece gloves. When I have to climb in temps below zero I grab my Granite Gear gloves:

http://www.granitegear.com/products/winter_gear/mitts_gloves/

Tom


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 6, 2002)

My big hooks wont fit in any decent gloves.

Another thing I like abut those yellow knit sticky gloves is they are bi directional. I can wash them, stuff them in a bag and not worry about geting two left ones


----------



## Stumper (Oct 6, 2002)

I always wear gloves. Sometimes I climb in standard leather palm work gloves but I prefer the all leather 'driving' gloves (equivalent to Kevins Ropers).For feeding the chipper I prefer Welding gloves-esp when it is cold-the padding saves wear and tear on the fingers.

P.S. No, I do not feed the chipper while climbing.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2002)

I also use wonder gloves. They are great, go to the website (www.wondergloves.com) and get a trial pair. They are great for working with ropes, except lowering. They are good for about 2 days of hard work, then trash em! @ $1 each I don't feel bad doing that.
I have also heard that those colorful Mechanix gloves are good. Anyone use the Stihl gloves that Mark wears in the 200T ad in TCI? 
Greg


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 7, 2002)

Wearing gloves with a gauntlet cuff when chipping is asking for an accident. The loose cuff is likely to get snagged which could lead to Fargo-izing the operator. Better to wear gloves with a tight cuff.

Tom


----------



## Jumper (Oct 7, 2002)

You would freeze your hands here climbing w/o gloves in the late fall and winter. Ropers seem to be a popular choice as they give you some dexterity. Agree with the comment re gauntlet gloves-every video or written safety instruction regarding the use of chippers cautions against their use, so I keep a cheap pair with short cuffs handy......ones long cuffs intended for lineman really fit my requirements otherwise as they cover up a pretty 6 "ugly scar that gets "angry" real easy on my left forearm especially when my arms are exposed.

I guess it is what one gets used to....I always have worn gloves when doing heavy work and as a result my hands are in pretty good shape compared to some people I have worked with, who seem to consider it a badge of honor that their hands are all chapped, cracked, stained and cut etc.


----------



## Bradley (Oct 7, 2002)

I like those blue rubber gloves and also those orange sticky gloves for climbing, work great and cheap too! Any old leathers for lowering.


----------



## trees4life (Oct 7, 2002)

Anyone using ballistic gloves? This is becoming an issue around here. The H&S Act says you have to wear protective equipment, but does not specify ballistic pants or gloves. Pants are mandatory, but gloves aren't at this point. Does anyone know if there are ballistic gloves with a tight cuff? I've only seen the gauntlet style.


----------



## Jumper (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trees4life _
> *Anyone using ballistic gloves? This is becoming an issue around here. The H&S Act says you have to wear protective equipment, but does not specify ballistic pants or gloves. Pants are mandatory, but gloves aren't at this point. Does anyone know if there are ballistic gloves with a tight cuff? I've only seen the gauntlet style. *



I have two pairs with short tight cuffs, one made by "Ganka" the other I am not sure of. Actually the ballistic nylon part is only on the left hand over your fist area -the right hand ones look the same but are simply neon orange nylon without the ballistic protection. The cuffs have a small piece of elstic that could be easily cut if you prefer them loose. I think the main aim is to keep chips out.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 7, 2002)

What is meant by ballistic?

I understand gauntlet cuffs to be ones that travel up the forearm more than 2 or 3 inches. Is that a fair judgement? They're nice to have to keep junk from going up your sleeves in winter, but I wouldn't wear them near a chipper.

I second the Wonder Gloves. Just ordered 100 of them.

Nickrosis


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 7, 2002)

chainsaw resistant. The term refers to the fabric, kevlar is called a "balistic fabric".


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 7, 2002)

I always wore gloves, then a few years ago got away from them. In June of 2001, I had an accident at my day job resulting in a lost fingertip. I started wearing the Atlas rubber gloves. They are the only gloves that feel like I'm not wearing gloves. Recently since my finger is less sensitive, I've started climbing without gloves. I use leather gloves for evergreens.


----------



## rborist1 (Oct 7, 2002)

:Eye:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2002)

I use cotton liners inside the Ropers and they are quite warm for winter work.


----------



## rborist1 (Oct 7, 2002)

:Eye:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2002)

This place has them in Edmonton...
http://www.bobdalegloves.com/page_1.html


----------



## Stumper (Oct 7, 2002)

Re: Welding gloves for chipper feeding. They are probable a rotten idea for use with the chippers most of you are using. They work well for my application-small disc style chipper without feed rollers. It is a non snatcher- just barely more than gravity fed.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 8, 2002)

*Climbing gloves*

I like the cotton gloves that look like the palm side has been pressed into liquid rubber. Sherrill calls them Ugli Gloves. I like them for about 20 reasons, but I'll list just a few. They fit my hands tightly, sweat evaporates off the top side, they're cheap enough (where I buy them) that I purchase a case at a time (20 dozen) and since I've got 5 or 6 pair active at all times, I can ALWAYS find the right handed glove. They grip limbs, branches and rope EXTREMELY well, and grip a wet rope even better. If they get really filthy or wet, you throw em on the truck floor and grab a new pair. You can change the FM station on your radio headset, dial your cell phone and tie your shoes without taking them off. Amazing dexterity in working with autolock caribiners, even the Petzl William and Attache ball-locks. They can go through the wash ONCE (and air-dried) and reused before they're history. The top-wrist part is a convenient snot-wiper. They come in Green, Smurf-blue and red. Am I up to 20 yet? You DO have to keep them out of your rappell device. This is my first post... or is this a thread.... wait, it's a reply. I'm glad to finally be part of this fine establishment amongst such an active and sharing group of professionals. Be patient with me, I'm a newbie member to this site. The Tree Machine has spoken.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 8, 2002)

You're off to a good start. A common hurdle for some new people has been to write in coherent sentences. I think you've got a handle on that!  

Nickrosis

~Because you can't have too much dead tissue laying around~


----------



## Ghivelder (Oct 8, 2002)

Summer or winter alike, I use them all the time...






Sergio


----------



## Acer (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trees4life _
> *Anyone using ballistic gloves? This is becoming an issue around here. The H&S Act says you have to wear protective equipment, but does not specify ballistic pants or gloves. Pants are mandatory, but gloves aren't at this point. Does anyone know if there are ballistic gloves with a tight cuff? I've only seen the gauntlet style. *



We have to use these with chainsaws on the ground. The protection bit is a square on the back of the left hand, but I can't imagine that has ever protected anyone in recent years. However, we still have to fork out 5 times as much for special chainsaw gloves. We don't have to wear them in the tree, even when using a saw. I've hardly ever used gloves to climb, as I find they get in the way. For ground work, I use Husqvarna gloves - not gauntlets - lots of sizes, and there's a velcro strap type thing to pull tight around your wrist. They're comfortable, and not so thick that you can't feel what you're doing


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 8, 2002)

Guys, my wife insists that I talk to you about gloves from a FEMALE perspective; that is, when your sweetheart is on the tactile end of those working hands. When she says, "Gee your hands are really rough" , what she's THINKING is "You are NOT touching me with those things tonight, Mister." This, alone, is enough to keep me wearing my wonder gloves all day long.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2002)

Looks like the honeymoon is over... get back to work.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 8, 2002)

Ok, I like girls, Kevin. Cracked, chapped hands with inch-thick callusses don't have to be a badge of honor. The badge of honor should be going home, maybe sore, but uninjured, fat paycheck in hand and knowing you did world-class tree care. I used to wear gloves less back in the day when I was wearing leather because at 5 or 7 bucks a pair, I'd only buy one pair at a time. If I couldn't find the right handed glove, I'd pitch the left in the truck and climb. Without gloves, a ten or 12 hour day would just hurt me bad. wearing wonder gloves, I can do a ten-hour, as like today, and still be able to come home and have my hands pass inspection.


----------



## Acer (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> *When she says, "Gee your hands are really rough" , what she's THINKING is "You are NOT touching me with those things tonight, Mister." This, alone, is enough to keep me wearing my wonder gloves all day long. *



The only thing rougher than my hands are the girls I go out with


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 10, 2002)

Acer, you need to e-mail me your mailing address. I'm going to send you a few pair because it would do my heart well knowing that softer women would go out with you.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2002)

*Rubberized Wonder Gloves*

I worked in a light rain yesterday. It was kinda cold. I was warm except for when the hands got totally soaked. With a dozen pair of Wondergloves lying around (so that I can always find that dang right hand glove), I just grab another pair. Because of the rain circumstances, I rooted around on the floorboards to find the eldest pair because once THEY were soaked, it was the trash for them.... a fitting end to their service. The nice thing about these gloves, aside from that they're CHEAP, is they grip really well, even when they're wet. If you keep a bunch around, there's always a dry pair, and you're not concerned with economics when you toss em. Whenever I'm about to enter a really technical tree, I treat myself to a new pair. If I have a helper, I give him a new pair with the letter to his first name inked on the cotton side. They are his to keep, and his reponsibility keep track of.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 6, 2002)

That is why I like the yellow ones Sergio pictured, there is no left or right, one wears out, that is all you pitch, no sorting out of the dryer, they all go into one bag.


----------



## treeguy347 (Nov 6, 2002)

I use them jut about everywhere except climbing. I haven't found a pair of gloves yet that give me the same grip on trees that my skin does. I use leather gloves with a low cuff that I get for about $1.25 a pair from a local supply shop.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 6, 2002)

I get my Wondergloves for 77 cents a pair, but I've gotta go up to Schoolcraft, Michigan to get them.


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 25, 2002)

*Forgive me, for I was cocky....*

It was the second day of the TCI Expo and my wife was badgering and trash talking me into doing one of these competitions that were put on for the involvement of the attendees. We we going by the belayed speedclimb for the third or forth time, and she starts trashing me again, "C'mon wussie-Boy. You know you can roast those guys! You should climb that rope for my honor, and my glory."

My advice to you is, don't bring your wife to TCI.

So anyway, I got signed up, and you get matched up with another climber to sort of race, y'know? The climber I'm matched against was last year's female world champion, from Germany, Ohh, my wife continued the ribbing, "You should be a man, and let her win. Be the gentleman. Show some foreign diplomacy and tact. Don't steal her thunder..."

Remember what I said about not bringing your wife.....? Double that.

So it's our turn. I am truly honored to meet this climber and almost feel bad that I'm about to leave her in the dust. I give her a big international hug. Then I put on my blue rubberized wondergloves and start rigging my prussik. I heard someonoe in the audience, said, "Hey, heh, that dude's wearing gloves". I appeared not to even hear it. Slowly, kinda like a sloth, I pulled my way up the rope, just so my feet were a few feet off the floor. Then I let one hand fall to the side, body motionless, gripping the doubled rope and hanging by one hand. I hung there for a few seconds, checking out the looks on the faces of the crowd, released just so, and came slowly back to the floor. Then I toasted the German chick.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 25, 2002)

The "German chick" is Christine Engel. 

If you buy in quantity, you can get Smurf gloves really cheap from the importer:

http://wondergloves.com/


They don't last as long as the ones that Sherrill sells but I think they're about equal considering cost/use ratio.

Tom


----------



## TREETX (Nov 25, 2002)

These are advertised as footlocking gloves.

The 4th ones down on this page from Drayer. handschuhe = gloves.

Any clue what they are?? Fuzzy pic. Save time and hit the jpeg instead of the drayer homepage

Footlockhandschuhe SAHA 400

Mit verstärkter Grifffläche

Größe S SAHA 408


Größe M SAHA 409

Größe L SAHA 410

alle Größen:

was at www.drayer.de


----------



## che (Nov 29, 2002)

Just wanted to thank you all for the info on the 'wonder gloves'. After reading the recommendations here, I called them a few weeks ago, got a sample pair (asked for 'medium', she said the usually automatically send out 'large')...got them a few days later...used them a couple days for 'chores', unloaded a trailer of firewood with them, and today did some cutting (and loading) and they were great! I normally start out with leather gloves, but find myself leaving them in the truck after a while. Never even thought of taking these off.

I'd have to say the first time using them was a bit uncomfortable...the wrist elastic was a bit irritating...but that seemed to smooth out after a bit.

I'll be placing an order, thanks. Che


----------



## rbtree (Nov 29, 2002)

che,

These are almost identical to the Wonder Gloves, but seem to have a slightly thicker coating, thus a bit better:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...TOS=on&TEST=Y&productId=28130&categoryId=6085


----------



## blackwaterguide (Nov 30, 2002)

*gloves*

never liked them for the climbing however the hushpuppies are great for gmen and wood handling, firewood, and uni-directional hand fit. Nothing beats good tight "driving golves" out of pig skin or maybe deer or elk for roping work...just don't get em caught in all the new mountain climbing gizmos so popular today. Tell your chipper man nothing but the tight cuffed elastics!!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 30, 2002)

*Rubberized cotton, under a buck.*

I've used Wondergloves now, coming up on 4 years. I remember it because I discovered them when I was going up to Bandit Industries to pick up my first chipper, brand new with a few custom mods. Life was good.

While heading up to Michigan I stopped at one of those state-line, highway stores and the signs say TARPS! TOOLS! GLOVES!

Well, I love these places. And they pretty much love me. "HeyyyyyYYY, Its THE TREEGUY!" These places are like Harbor Freight, only it's all there in front of you. An acre of tools and items and accessory gear. There's an entire area, just for gloves,.... womens gloves, men's gloves, industrial gloves, gardening gloves, cotton, rubber, gauntlet, tight-cuffed, I mean it's like a _glove smorgasbord, OK?_ 

Let the buyer beware, in there, but good deals are to be had. The variety just can't be beat. Severel seasons of visiting that side-of-the-road, glove smorgasboard, I was on a glove 'journey'. I was a glove taste-tester. I would buy a dozen at a time on anything I tried and got home, went back to work and field tested- and gave a lot of them away to get feedback. But I got my first dozen Wondergloves on my way up north, and on my way back I bought another 4 dozen.

Back then they were only green. Now you can get the 'blendered smurf' color. They make red, but a photo of the crew wearing red, it just looked like, well, like severed hands. I use just green and smurf.

You go to http://wondergloves.com/ You do the math. It's kinda like the difference between beer nuts and deer nuts. Beer nuts cost a dollar -25. Deer nuts are under a buck. If you can get a pair of rubberized gloves under a buck, then you should just grab em'.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 30, 2002)

If you don't like these gloves for climbing, you probably have not tried them. Unlike leather gloves which you take off to grip the rope better, these you put on to grip better, much better.
Tree Machine gave me a pair of his wonder gloves at TCI, thank you by the way, and they were not as comfortable as those sold by Sherrill, but lasted a little longer. Sherrill's gloves have a softer feeling rubber which looks to be dipped on, and TM's gloves the rubber is a bit harder and seems sprayed on.
For economy, TM's 77 cent gloves are great, for performace, Sherrill's $5 gloves are great.
It's already getting too cold for either up here, today's wind chill is pushing 0. Tom D's area looks really cold.


----------



## che (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks rbtree,

I'd really prefer a cuff like that...if it held snug...and...the rest of the glove fit and conformed as well as the wondergloves did. 

The first time I was using them (the wondergloves) I remember going down and picking up the mail while still wearing them and noted that I could easily flip through the envelopes with them on! I'm curious to see how they feel in the 'close to zero' temps.

My parents live a couple miles up from Northern Tools...formerly Northern Hydraulics, I believe one of their first stores. I'll send them down to pick me up a pair to try. Che


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 30, 2002)

You're welcome, Mike, and I'm glad we could meet at TCI. Yes, the TM gloves (alone) are of little utility at temps under 20 degrees. From 32 to 20 (0 to -6C) they're really pretty good.

Bad is 32 - 40 degrees F (0 to 5 C) and wet. The nice thing about having 10 pairs on hand at a time ($8 worth of gloves) is that you can always put on a pair of dry gloves. I use them all through the Winter (more as a Guinea Pig now) and when it gets really cold, I use a pair of thin, polypropylene liners, _then_ the Smurfies. Keep a pocket warmer in the glovebox. Wear radio ear protection all the time. Keep moving. At sub-freezing temperatures, it's generally dry, in a large sense. I work year round, but I don't have the weather logistics like all you guys Chicago and north.

Good luck this Winter, everybody! ---TM---


----------



## budroe69moni (Dec 3, 2002)

*re: good luck this winter, everyone.....*

thanks t-machine!!!!
it's a little chilly here tonite......
the temp's dropped all the way down to 62  
i've got a fire going as we speak!!!!!
budroe


----------



## rwilk (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the great post on gloves. I only climb with gloves and that is probably because of my background in firedepartment rescue ops (safety, safety, safety). Anyway I decided to use my Ringer Extrication Golves (Fireresistive, anti-vibration, anti-abrasion) I figured that these would do much better than my plane old leather. Wrong, I got about 10 jobs out of them and they look like the leather gloves, holes in the fingers and palms and some of the seams have busted. At 39.99 a pair (luckily the FD bought them) I went back to leather. I wasn't sure about those Wonder Glove type gloves. I guess I was wrong, I will be going out tomarrow and getting some to try.

Again thanks, something else learned

rwilk


----------



## Rich (Dec 4, 2002)

*The BEST glove on earth*

I wear gloves all of the time now. I have found these gloves made by Iron Clad they are the best. they make a cold condition gloce and a summer use gloves they hold up really well. You have total dextarity you can grad your rope extremely well. The cold condition gloves are very snug and keep your hands tosty warm while at the same time being able to do all of your operations with ease try them they are different than any other glove alot different.

Rich


----------



## NickfromWI (Dec 4, 2002)

*glove love*

I have a girlfriend, too, so I'm almost always wearing gloves. my weapon of choice are the yellow tacky gloves (with the stuff that looks like hot-glue drizzled all over them) the wind whips right through them, which is good in summer because it cools my hot sweaty hands. in the winter, it' BAD. Zero degrees by the lake means I put on my liners inside. they are made by manzella http://www.manzella.com/ProductList...ditional&Product_Line_Code=Base&Group_Code=HP 

These liners are extremely thin, so my hands don't feel bulky. The added insulation provided warmth, and the high-tech very wickable material keeps my hands dry. 

that's what works for me.

love
nick


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 4, 2002)

*Girls and gloves*

We don't care about the gloves, Nick. We want to hear the scoop on the girl. In fact, since she's absorbing more of you, that means we get less. We feel, SINCE she has become part of our group, by intimate association, she should write a post, letting us know what are her intentions, how she plans to support you, etc. We're guys, Nick; we like to be 'asked'. TM


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2002)

Behind every succesful arborist is a woman with a good job.


----------



## TREETX (Dec 4, 2002)

AMEN JPS!!! 

Personally, I let my hands get rough. Better traction and she is less likely to slip away. 

What is up with this sissification of men?? Do you guys shave your chests and wax your legs for these ladies too?? You have a blue collar job!!! It is OK!! Have rough hands!! If they get snags on them, that is what files are for.

If you like gloves, that is cool but because she says so is different. Sounds like a good way to establish a bad precedent.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2002)

NAte, you must not have snagged a silk shirt with your rough hands yet. Just one little pick and "IT's RUINED!!".


----------



## TREETX (Dec 4, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean, I use one of those emory boards for calluses on feet and go to town on my hands.

I know 1st hand how much snagging HER silk shirt can get you in big trouble. After all, if you can't use your hands you have no chance of getting to 1st base and zero chance of getting to.....

Fine line between blue collar/physical and redneck. Don't want to blur them.


----------



## KarinafromWI (Dec 5, 2002)

*the better half*

Hey TM---

Since you asked, this is Nick's girl responding to your message. I, too, consider myself a part of your group by intimate association...I feel like I know all of you so well, just by hearing Nick talk about forum discussions. That also means I know my fair share about tree climbing. That being said...

No way is Nick a sissy for wearing gloves... how hard is it to put on a pair of gloves? Don't you WANT full access to your girl? I'll embrace his rough hands any day, but why not keep 'em a little smoother? 

As for the good job (John Paul Sanborn)...Nick plans to climb trees and run around with the kids, while I'm in an office somewhere. I guess HE understands that aspect of the arborist world. As for me, I'm going on to further my education and increase my student loan debt...then make more money than my husband. Or maybe I should just start dragging brush!

Nice to meet you!

Karina

p.s. Anyone know if Mark Chisholm is married?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 5, 2002)

*LMAO *

p.s. Anyone know if Mark Chisholm is married?

Why do you ask? 

If you want to know, ask him directly over at Tr**buzz dot com.

Tom


----------



## TREETX (Dec 5, 2002)

If I heard that every morning I would have a hard time keeping the 020T away from my jugular. 

I hate to be remided can you tell. The girlfriend still does it anyway.

Need every reason there is to stay safe.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: the better half*



> _Originally posted by KarinafromWI _
> *p.s. Anyone know if Mark Chisholm is married? *



Oh boy nick, you've got your hands full with this one.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, at least they are using the same IP to get on the site. But I will have to stand up for Nick, her syntax and structure are different then his. So I don't think he is channeling an imaginary friend.

Hmmm, gotta differentiate him from Crawford. 

Can't call him Lovey like Brian does.

Nickie will have to do. He is shorter then Nick, so the diminutive has meaning.

So now I have a picture of Nickie out there with the playpen in the clients lawn, dog leashed up next to it, while he is up doing a crown clean.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 6, 2002)

*Hi Karina!*

Hey, Thanks for joining our forum on gloves and their extended benefit above and beyond the call of tree duty, and that is keeping your hands in a state where you are invited to grope, I mean fondle, I MEAN gently caress your woman. This is a reality, not just a casual treeguy issue.

I climbed for about an hour the other day gloveless. I'm blessed with this power grip, developed over 12 years of wrestling in high school and college. When I clamp down without gloves, it's a short while and i'm feeling pain, hands take a beating and I end up using my grip _less_ , simply because the pain. Treecare is not nice on hands, no two ways about it. But safety, not supple hands is the reason I use em.

Leather gloves are generally loose on my hands. if I use something tight-fitting, like deerskin, or even better, pigskin, inevitably one finger blows out. Then I have to use them, and another finger will blow out. when the pair just gets too annoying and my fingertips are getting too torn up, I throw the pair away in disgust. So much for 8 or 10 bucks. Ever gotten a pair of leather gloves wet, had them dry out and then you try to put them on? That's a lot of fun.

I like the latex-surfaced smurfies. They fit tight, protect my palms and fingers from roughness and filth, they allow me a grip BETTER than bare-handed and at about a buck a pair, they're cheap. I can dial my cell phone with them on, and I can adjust the station or volume of my ear-rotective radio headset. I can spin bar nuts on an off and do the bar and chain thang all without having to repetitively take gloves off and on. At night I can go home and not have to soak my aching hands in epsom salts. I can work my 12-string guitar or Elizabeths nice legs. These are the reasons I've gone to the smurfies and rarely do I climb anymore without them.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 6, 2002)

Whenever I stop at an auto shop I notice that all of the mechanics are wearing surgical gloves. Makes good sense with all of the nasty fluids and filth that they work around. 

Tom


----------



## che (Dec 6, 2002)

These are the type I use.....much stronger than latex, resistant to more chemicals, when they finally do get punctured they rip and you know you're not protected then if you're using chemicals. Nitrile disposable gloves from Galeton They give out samples also, 1-800-221-0570.

I need to copy this thread and give it to my husband, gloves are a foreign concept to him.....ouch..........

Che


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 6, 2002)

Che, did you just let your gender slip, or have I not been paying atention?


----------



## che (Dec 6, 2002)

You've not been paying attention.  

Che


----------



## rwilk (Dec 7, 2002)

I tried to find some of those "smurf gloves" locally. I want to find out what size I need. Does anybody know of a chain store like "Home Depot" that carries them. I usually take a med. on most all other gloves.

thanks

rwilk


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2002)

Do you have a Farm & Fleet or Fleet/Farm down there, how'bout a Menards.

Speaking of Menards and gloves, they carry a ski glove cheapei that actualy comes close to my massive hooks. I wonder what those poor Chinese think when they are making these things. the span is 9 inches (mine is neare 11, which is why Isay nearly fit).


----------



## TREETX (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks to all here about gloves got some of those cheap rubber dipped gloves when the temp hit freezing. Those with liners were really good and yes, I could still grip the rope. Thanks for the advise. Don't think you will see me in gloves on a warm day unless I am working with cedar or mesquite. 

Who would have thought, I had just been using the wrong gloves - note to self, order them. They are $4 at the local hardware store.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 7, 2002)

Go to: http://wondergloves.com/


Look in the FAQ's for sizing info. I'll bet they would send you a sample pair. To save time, just order a dozen. I'm sure that you'll like them. Cheaper if you order more. The last time I bought, they cost $0.85 per pair including shipping.

The nitrile gloves that Che spoke about are on sale at Harbor Freight http://www.harborfreight.com/
, $8 per 100. Part number 37050-M ...51 L ...52 XL

Tom


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2002)

Forget the wonder gloves, I want me some NVG's


----------



## Stumper (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry guys. JPS won't be posting for a while. He was doing a big prune on a rural property at 11 P.M. when Jake Wolkowski, out on his very first coon hunt was excited to hear his dog treeing right after putting him out. In his enthusiasm at seeing a big "coon" in the top of the tree he shot JPS 14 times with his lever action .22. When questioned afterwards Jake said that he had never seen a coon before but thought he was about to get a world record. He stopped shooting when a Silky handsaw hit him in the left shoulder.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2002)

It was that 15000 candle mercury switch spotlight that realy got me.

Good thing I was wearing my ArborWear though! 

That yutz could not hold a pattern to save his life!


----------

